
Ask HN: Are you using emoticons in commit messages? - ziodave
...or what would Linus Torvalds think of emoticons in commit messages?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I'm not, but why would I care what Torvalds thinks?

------
davelnewton
And animated GIFs.

¯\\(°_o)/¯

